# Could you eat worms to keep from starving to death?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I am not trying to gross out anyone. I am watching a survival movie where people had to eat worms to survive. This left me wondering how many people would eat worms and bugs instead of starving.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

If I could start a fire and cook them, then hell yes. Protein yes?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> If I could start a fire and cook them, then hell yes. Protein yes?




I don't know if I could. #turns green at the thought#


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I wonder why we don't utilize those sources of protein, now. To the best of my knowledge, American culture is very much in the minority in considering these food sources to be taboo.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I wonder why we don't utilize those sources of protein, now. To the best of my knowledge, American culture is very much in the minority in considering these food sources to be taboo.


So you could eat worms? I would not say I would not eat them. But I think it would be difficult to eat them.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

After 3 foodless days I could probably eat some cooked ones with Tabasco & salt. Raw? Maybe....4 days in. I watched a guy eat a roach once. He said "For ten bucks I'll eat this". He collected over $50 from us before he chewed it up & swallowed it. Then he laughed & told us he went to survival school in the military & they did that for weeks. :wink:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Aqualung said:


> After 3 foodless days I could probably eat some cooked ones with Tabasco & salt. Raw? Maybe....4 days in. I watched a guy eat a roach once. He said "For ten bucks I'll eat this". He collected over $50 from us before he chewed it up & swallowed it. Then he laughed & told us he went to survival school in the military & they did that for weeks. :wink:


It sounds like he took you guys for 50 bucks. 

I did eat a cricket one time as a joke on my sisters. I bought a candy sucker that had a clean cricket in it and ate it just to irritate my sisters. But to eat worms is another thing all together.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I would. I would feel bad for the poor buggers, but if it's either them or me, I'm picking me. This is their habitat, they'll have more. But there is only one me. :blushed:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

PoppyPeedOnMySofa said:


> Yeah I would. I would feel bad for the poor buggers, but if it's either them or me, I'm picking me. This is their habitat, they'll have more. But there is only one me. :blushed:


You gotta survive. I guess I could if I was starving. I am withching this movie that makes me wonder. The guy even got to the point he age a raw snake.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Quite easily I'd say, the only thing I'd hesitate to eat (to survive) is my own excrement, or other humans. That being said, out of those two I'd eat human before excrement XD


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Quite easily I'd say, the only thing I'd hesitate to eat (to survive) is my own excrement, or other humans. That being said, out of those two I'd eat human before excrement XD


Oh my, I was not even thinking like that. ohhhhh #Puke# #Puke# #Puke# #Puke# 

There is NO way I could ever eat human or excrement. #Puke# #Puke# #Puke# 

You are braver than I am.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue Butterfly said:


> So you could eat worms? I would not say I would not eat them. But I think it would be difficult to eat them.


I believe so, especially if I was starving, but I would eat them on a dare or if someone knew how to prepare them, just to try them, anyway. If it's a new sensation or experience, I'm all about it. I enjoy my eccentricities and standing alone, at the end of the day. Really love giving people a shock or a fright, as well. I'm some kind of "negative attention" whore. lol


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> Oh my, I was not even thinking like that. ohhhhh #Puke# #Puke# #Puke# #Puke#
> 
> There is NO way I could ever eat human or excrement. #Puke# #Puke# #Puke#
> 
> You are braver than I am.


C'mon man, I mean YOU WILL DIE if you don't eat, I'm a little squeamish right now thinking about it, but in my book of worst case scenarios worms aren't even close to the top XD


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I believe so, especially if I was starving, but I would eat them on a dare or if someone knew how to prepare them, just to try them, anyway. If it's a new sensation or experience, I'm all about it. I enjoy my eccentricities and standing alone, at the end of the day. Really love giving people a shock or a fright, as well. I'm some kind of "negative attention" whore. lol


I bet you would be an interesting person to get to know in real life.




Thrifty Walrus said:


> C'mon man, I mean YOU WILL DIE if you don't eat, I'm a little squeamish right now thinking about it, but in my book of worst case scenarios worms aren't even close to the top XD


I don't think so. I will starve before I would eat human or poop. I may be able to eat bugs and worms but not human. yew!!!!!!


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I would have to be reallllly hungry.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

xezene said:


> I would have to be reallllly hungry.


meeeeee tooooooo!


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

So wait a moment: I'd assume that you would prefer to eat a burger that is filled with grease and made of a cows stomach, but you wouldn't eat a worm? Where's the logic on that 

And according to Pumba, worms taste like chicken, so what's the big deal? lol


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Seeker of Truth said:


> So wait a moment: I'd assume that you would prefer to eat a burger that is filled with grease and made of a cows stomach, but you wouldn't eat a worm? Where's the logic on that
> 
> And according to Pumba, worms taste like chicken, so what's the big deal? lol



I used to eat a lot of burgers. They started making me really sick every time I ate them so I stopped eating them. If they are make of cows stomach no wonder they made me sick. YUK!!!!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I bet I could cook some human and slip it into your shredded pork sandwich and you wouldn't even notice. Don't be such a baby!


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I bet I could cook some human and slip it into your shredded pork sandwich and you wouldn't even notice. Don't be such a baby!


If you put it in pork meat I can garentee you I would not eat it. Pork swells me up like a balloon so I don't touch the stuff.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

A worm wouldn't be that big of a deal for me. That's about where I would draw the line though unless it was truly a life or death situation lol.

I was watching a "survival" show tonight and they were frying up cockroaches to eat... made my stomach crawl just watching it


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

iDane said:


> A worm wouldn't be that big of a deal for me. That's about where I would draw the line though unless it was truly a life or death situation lol.
> 
> I was watching a "survival" show tonight and they were frying up cockroaches to eat... made my stomach crawl just watching it


Disgusting! I don't think I could eat a cockroach. :crying::crying:

This while thread is disgusting if I do say so myself. Who created it anyway? Oh yea I did. Stupid me.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'd have no problem eating a worm if I needed to. Bugs (roaches, grasshoppers, etc.) on the other hand, no way. I would have to be dying and totally out of options. I can't even think about bugs without feeling sick. :dry:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

OctoberSkye said:


> Yeah, I'd have no problem eating a worm if I needed to. Bugs (roaches, grasshoppers, etc.) on the other hand, no way. I would have to be dying and totally out of options. I can't even think about bugs without feeling sick. :dry:


You had me at first. I thought yea a female would eat them. Tehn the real you came out. :tongue::tongue::tongue: worms :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

I honestly don't know if I could do it or not.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope - not doing it. I'm eating all the grass and veggies around me first .


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

jack london said:


> Nope - not doing it. I'm eating all the grass and veggies around me first .


I like his idea better. :tongue:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I am not trying to gross out anyone. I am watching a survival movie where people had to eat worms to survive. This left me wondering how many people would eat worms and bugs instead of starving.


Eventually I would be able too. But I probably would be eating random vegetation prior to worms. Though if its bugs in general I probably could manage ants. They are so small you wouldn't really taste them.


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm saying no now but put me in that situation and I would more than likely to eat them.. long, short, thin, fat, slimy, juicy ones.. I think I'm going to puke now :crazy:

YouTube - Nobody Likes Me from the How To Eat Fried Worms *SOUNDTRACK*


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that a great deal of the aversion to eating critters such as worms is at least partially a result of cultural conditioning. In many places of the world, certain "creepy crawlies" are not just eaten, but _savored_ as delicacies. I would have to overcome this acculturation in order to eat worms, and in a starvartion scenario I don't see why not.


For Most People, Eating Bugs Is Only Natural - National geographic 

(Worms obviously aren't insects, but I think it fits the basic idea in this thread)


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Of course I could and would. As would every other person. The only differing factor is how hungry you would have to be before you decided that it was worth it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I could probably eat something like that, but only on the condition that it was dead first.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I could probably eat something like that, but only on the condition that it was dead first.


I agree. I tell everyone that I'm a pagan--I share everything with the fire god. No (uncooked) sushi across these lips!:laughing:


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I am not trying to gross out anyone. I am watching a survival movie where people had to eat worms to survive. This left me wondering how many people would eat worms and bugs instead of starving.


Many people eat meat. I don't see why they wouldn't eat worms. In a survival situation, we would even eat another human beings, so I still can't see what's the question.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

jack london said:


> Nope - not doing it. I'm eating all the grass and veggies around me first .


I think there would be a lot of things a person could eat long before the need for the worms. Then by the time I decided to eat worms they all would be gone anyway. The more aggressive people would eat them all up before I got to them.



Alima said:


> I like his idea better. :tongue:


Me too! 



Blueguardian said:


> Eventually I would be able too. But I probably would be eating random vegetation prior to worms. Though if its bugs in general I probably could manage ants. They are so small you wouldn't really taste them.


I might be able to eat some clean bugs like grasshoppers or crickets too. But a worm. NO NO NO NO



floccinaucinihilipilifica said:


> I'm saying no now but put me in that situation and I would more than likely to eat them.. long, short, thin, fat, slimy, juicy ones.. I think I'm going to puke now :crazy:
> 
> YouTube - Nobody Likes Me from the How To Eat Fried Worms *SOUNDTRACK*


Me too. It is a nasty thought.



cavarice said:


> I think that a great deal of the aversion to eating critters such as worms is at least partially a result of cultural conditioning. In many places of the world, certain "creepy crawlies" are not just eaten, but _savored_ as delicacies. I would have to overcome this acculturation in order to eat worms, and in a starvartion scenario I don't see why not.
> 
> 
> For Most People, Eating Bugs Is Only Natural - National geographic
> ...


And I say let them _ savored _ them. :sad::sad::sad: I honestly don't think I could get them to go down and stay down.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

niss63 said:


> Of course I could and would. As would every other person. The only differing factor is how hungry you would have to be before you decided that it was worth it.


I think I would have to not only be hungry, I would have to be OUT OF MY MIND!



skycloud86 said:


> I could probably eat something like that, but only on the condition that it was dead first.


The thought of a eating a dead worm made me feel even more sick. 



scarygirl said:


> Many people eat meat. I don't see why they wouldn't eat worms. In a survival situation, we would even eat another human beings, so I still can't see what's the question.


You could eat another human? :crying::crying::crying::sad::sad:
You braver than I am.


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

I wouldn't. I don't think it's a necessity. There are plenty of things to eat other than worms. Why worms?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

daedaln said:


> I wouldn't. I don't think it's a necessity. There are plenty of things to eat other than worms. Why worms?


My point exactly. The movie I was watching was men in the jungle. There were birds animals and green vegetation all around. Why they had to eat worms is beyond me. Maybe the make of the movie did not understand survival.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd have no problem to eat them _cooked_ in a bad-hungry situation, let alone a starving-to-death one oO. 
I must admit...it catches me time and again the whim to try eating spiders and the such (cooked) out of curiosity, but I don't know how to 'hunt' and cook them without destroying them and my social reputation as well :tongue:

As for raw ones...I'd have them sliced and think them as raw shrimps/oysters or bits of escargots...what difference is it there?

Plus, worms don't fly or bite back..easy prey.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

talemin said:


> I'd have no problem to eat them _cooked_ in a bad-hunger situation, let alone a starving-to-death one oO.
> I must admit...it catches me time and again the whim to try eating spiders and the such (cooked) out of curiosity, but I don't know how to 'hunt' and cook them without destroying them and my social reputation :tongue:
> 
> As for raw ones...I'd have them sliced and think them as raw shrimps/oysters or bits of escargots...what difference is it there?


You make me laugh about eating spiders. That would be another one that would be difficult for me. I think you would survive when the rest of us would starve to dead. I will choose death.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Can I just say...

This is a freakin weird thread. :shocked:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to eat worms when I was a kid, so yeah, sure.


----------



## tickled pink (Oct 18, 2010)

Hard to say for sure. I just might do it.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

No, I wouldn't. In fact, I heard in biology class that humans used to eat tree branches and plants. I don't know about you guys, but I would actually try doing that. At least then the poor worms wouldn't have to be eaten.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

For all the people who say they would never eat worms or other so called gross things, chances are you have never known true starvation. It's easy to think you would never do something like eat worms but if you were truly desperate for food and it was literally your only option for survival, I bet alot of you would eat worms.

I was reading this book called Alive. Its about a Uruguayan rugby team where the plane crashes and they are stranded in the mountains. With no imminent rescue, the survivors resort to cannibalism to survive. Of course many were very resistant to the idea at first but as conditions got worse and worse, all the survivors eventually resorted to it.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Of course I would. I value life. Besides, its just a cultural thing. In America, we think bugs are icky. In some countries, they are a delicacy. A lot of people from India are probably horrified that we eat cow, an animal they hold sacred. But some countries eat dog, and we're repulsed.

Sorry, but food is food. If you're starving, you'll eat what you can get.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah I would eat some worms, hell I'll probably even fry them and maybe put some spices or garnish on them.


----------



## agreenbough (Aug 11, 2010)

Dementia in Absentia, you said what I was thinking. When you've never known real hunger, you really don't know what you'd be willing to eat. Being truly hungry is painful, not just inconvenient. Sure, I'd rather have a burger. But if I was hungry enough, pass the worms.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I've eaten ant eggs and grasshoppers willingly. Just for the sake of trying them. So yeah, if you can roast those worms up I'd be down anytime. I enjoy trying unconventional food. 

As a matter of fact, I was thinking about trying worms a few days ago.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Troisi said:


> I've eaten ant eggs and grasshoppers willingly. Just for the sake of trying them. So yeah, if you can roast those worms up I'd be down anytime. I enjoy trying unconventional food.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I was thinking about trying worms a few days ago.


I like unconventional food myself. I have tried almost every kind of wild meat even turtle. And I have liked most of it. When I first built this thread I was against the thought of eating worms but now I think I could handle it if I had to survive on them.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I am not trying to gross out anyone. I am watching a survival movie where people had to eat worms to survive. This left me wondering how many people would eat worms and bugs instead of starving.


I've eaten them just for the taste. First time when I was 3.

But 3 years ago, I also ate Casu Marzu at my Sardinian host family's wedding, which is maggot cheese. You have to eat the cheese while the maggots are still alive and wiggling. I also saw someone putting it in a paper bag, and the maggots actually jumped around in it and made noise (I think the bag suffocates them), like little jumping beans. Sounded like popcorn being made. Oh, and because maggots can jump really high, you CANNOT let them get in your eyes!! Cover the bread with your hands when you eat it. Better yet, cover your eyes somehow. I was so nervous about this.

Not sure why they were trying to kill the maggots if it's supposedly not good to eat dead maggots. But I just ate the live maggots. 

It tasted...HORRIBLE. But I actually blame the cheese. Dairy grosses me out.


----------



## Vorpalsun (Mar 18, 2010)

Sure .....Dirt oysters

Hell, if I was going to actually starve to death I would eat you. Assuming you had already died of natural causes and not a blow to the head while you were sleeping of course.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

God said:


> I've eaten them just for the taste. First time when I was 3.
> 
> But 3 years ago, I also ate Casu Marzu at my Sardinian host family's wedding, which is maggot cheese. You have to eat the cheese while the maggots are still alive and wiggling. I also saw someone putting it in a paper bag, and the maggots actually jumped around in it and made noise (I think the bag suffocates them), like little jumping beans. Sounded like popcorn being made. Oh, and because maggots can jump really high, you CANNOT let them get in your eyes!! Cover the bread with your hands when you eat it. Better yet, cover your eyes somehow. I was so nervous about this.
> 
> ...


That I could not do. I may eat an earth worm but never a maggot. :shocked::shocked: Discussing. And I would imagine people pay a lot of money to buy that kind of cheese.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Vorpalsun said:


> Sure .....Dirt oysters
> 
> Hell, if I was going to actually starve to death I would eat you. Assuming you had already died of natural causes and not a blow to the head while you were sleeping of course.


Someone mentioned the movie Alive. I watched that and had time to think about it. I would not mind if someone ate me after I was dead. But I don't think I could eat another person myself. 

Thanks for reassuring me that I would not receive a blow to head while I was asleep. Even though if people got hungry enough I believe some would do that too.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

well, as far as regular earthworms go, I know that all they eat is dirt and poop, so I would try my best to avoid those, however if there were no larvae available of another bug, I would prolly rip out the intestines of said worms, then bake.

Basically, my requirement would be that they would have to be cooked first, then maybe if I found some tasty leaves/roots/berries, I could make a wrap so that I couldn't tell the difference between what was crunching and get my vitamins and protein. 

I think that if you are THAT desperately hungry you'd just have to make do with what's available.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

sonicdrink said:


> well, as far as regular earthworms go, I know that all they eat is dirt and poop, so I would try my best to avoid those, however if there were no larvae available of another bug, I would prolly rip out the intestines of said worms, then bake.
> 
> Basically, my requirement would be that they would have to be cooked first, then maybe if I found some tasty leaves/roots/berries, I could make a wrap so that I couldn't tell the difference between what was crunching and get my vitamins and protein.
> 
> I think that if you are THAT desperately hungry you'd just have to make do with what's available.


I think so too. But would still be hard at first to eat worms. For me anyway. But even harder to eat another human. I don't know what I would do if I was in that situation.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're truly starving, I think you could eat more than you would imagine.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd only eat worms as a last resort.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

I would eat my own hand if it became neccesary for survive. Cognition is a privilage for the wellnurished, at the point of starvation, your insticts would not even see the alternative of death as a possibility.


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Blue Butterfly said:


> I don't know if I could. #turns green at the thought#


Urrgh, I know I definetly COULDN'T, even if it meant my death. Having a huge phobia of vomiting does tend to throw the last bits of your self-preservation instincts into the garbage... (Yes, I basically would prefer dying rather than vomiting, even if both are inevitable, even if I also fear death...it's just that my phobia of vomiting is even more intense than my phobia of death.)

I wonder if fellow people who would choose starvation over eating the worm have a similar phobia at work, here, or if they think they would die faster from infection(by eating the worm) and would want to take their chances on starvation, even if they are doomed both ways.


----------



## smoke (Jan 20, 2010)

I would do A LOT of things to keep myself from dying. Worm eating included.


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes I could. I wouldn't give up so easily just because it's gross.
If you really think about it, there's lots of gross things we already do.


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

My knee-jerk reaction is, "NO URGH THAT'S PROPER RANK UGGGHHHH" but if I was actually delirious with hunger, I'd imagine that everything that happens to be edible, no matter how unappetising under normal circumstances, would suddenly start looking delicious...


----------



## alaska (Jun 24, 2010)

I probably wouldn't do it- gross me out.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

Depends on the kind of worm...earthworms I could eat no problem cause I wouldn't have to chew. But mealworms, superworms, maggots (do they count as worms?)...there is no way. I don't think I could eat any crunchy bugs to be honest (or especially disgusting ones like maggots). I once watched an episode of fear factor where the contestants had to eat potato bugs (seriously, look it up if you don't know what that is...it's nicknamed satan's fetus for a reason). I would rather eat another human than eat one of them, no contest.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

All you that have eaten chicken have probably eaten worms. The only difference is the package.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not really a big deal for me, although i'm sure there would be other, perhaps slightly more nutritious invertebrates somewhere in the area to munch upon. It's not really any more disgusting than eating any other animal, it's just something we're not used to considering food. You do what you have to do.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure if anyone were absolutely _starving_, they could invoke their inner bear grylls to some extent. :tongue: So, yes, I think I could.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

I think people would do a lot of things they usually wouldn't do when placed in a life or death situation. I'm sure I would eat worms or whatever I could get my hands on. To all you who say they wouldn't, I call shenanigans. You would die before eating a worm? What a load of BS. Have any of you actually gone more than a day without eating? That's like committing suicide by forcing yourself to stop breathing. It just doesn't happen without the assistance of a rope and a sturdy tree.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have to be dying...it's something i would do out of boredom while working in the garden one day...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd eat worms for 5 euro. 

I ate one for a dare once.

Of course I'd be able to eat them to save my life! I'd chop off my arms and legs to keep this life, I'd rip out my eyes, I don't know what comes after it so I'm not throwing it away easily. I have people who love me and people I love who I'd miss, if it meant eating a few fecking worms so be it.

I quite like snails already.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> If I could start a fire and cook them, then hell yes. Protein yes?


Same here. Cooking could make all the difference, especially if you could add a LOT of seasoning. :laughing:


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Intricate Mystic said:


> Same here. Cooking could make all the difference, especially if you could add a LOT of seasoning. :laughing:


 but that takes all the fun out of it :sad:
I eat everything (except pork and poultry) without cooking it...i don't think i'd do it any different for worms.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> but that takes all the fun out of it :sad:
> I eat everything (except pork and poultry) without cooking it...i don't think i'd do it any different for worms.


You're a lot tougher than I am! :laughing: Raw vegetables are supposed to be good for you, though. I could go for that. :happy:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Intricate Mystic said:


> Same here. Cooking could make all the difference, especially if you could add a LOT of seasoning. :laughing:


sigh. It removes the enzymes and healthful flora though.


----------



## BloodiedDenizen (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, easy. I'd eat anything fried >x3 And most of the world eats bugs anyway  When did America become maybe the one nation on earth who doesn't eat bugs?
I mean, crabs are nothing but giant underwater spiders (not exactly, they're decapods, but eh, who's counting). We'll eat underwater bugs, just not land bugs. Weird man, weird.


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

I would probably eat humans before bugs. :/ Assuming the human I would eat would have already died and I could cook the meat.


----------



## BloodiedDenizen (Dec 8, 2010)

I would eat bug stuffed human. I would actually love to try human meat one of these days.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if I could eat worms to keep from starving to death. I'd like to say I could, but alas, I've never been in that situation. Worms are pretty gross, though. I'd rather resort to cannibalism, which is a lot more common in amateur survival stories than worms. Granted, of course, you are with several people. Otherwise the point is sort of moot. But I suppose the same goes with the worms, if you can't find worms, there's no way you could eat them regardless.


----------

